# Accidental Litter (Guelph, Ontario)



## KingKrazy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just went to visit my friend who was returning after reading week, and he said that his roomate who owned 2 "female rats" from the pet store, didn't actually own 2 females...

So this is a pet store litter, and they are JUST born (yesterday or the day before). Just thought I would post up on this site and see if anybody would be interested in adopting a rat... *They will be going back to the pet store if not adopted!*

I will be taking a few myself, and I have more than enough room to store more than I want to keep as pets (I already have 4 and I don't think I could handle much more than 2-3 more as full-time pets), so I do not mind holding, quarantining and caring for the rats until someone wishes to take them. At least this way they will be handled and easier to love than if they went to a pet store.

I always hear people talking about how much they hate pet stores. If you want a rat, or a couple of rats, and don't want these ones to go back to the pet store, let me know.

I will be able to provide sex and pictures in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

you need to advertise the litter on a community more based on Canada, Ontario and the GTA (www.jorats.com)...there's very few Canadians here on RF, and especially people in the GTA.


----------

